# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Nghỉ mát tại khu nghỉ dưỡng Linh Trường chỉ 600 000 VNĐ/đêm

## smartnetmedia

Chỉ còn *600.000 VNĐ* để ở phòng Superior *giảm giá tới 52%* tại khu nghỉ dưỡng *Linh Trường - Thanh Hoá*

Ở phòng superior tại khu nghỉ dưỡng *Eureka Linh Trường* chỉ với 600.000Đ/đêm dành cho 02 người giảm tới 52% so với giá thực chỉ có tại localdeal.vn từ * 16/04/2012 đến 14/09/2012*
 Trải mình  trên  gần  2km  bờ  biển Hải  Tiến  hoang  sơ  tuyệt  đẹp  tại  huyện Hoằng Hoá,  tỉnh Thanh Hoá, được bao bọc bởi dãy núi Linh Trường ở phía Bắc và dòng sông Mã ở phía Nam, *Eureka - Linh Trường* là sự hoà quyện tuyệt vời giữa  thiên nhiên độc đáo và dịch vụ nghỉ  dưỡng  lý  tưởng. 
Với vị trí gần Hà Nội,* Eureka – Linh Trường* tự hào là bãi biển dài và đẹp nhất miền Bắc Việt Nam. Thiên nhiên xanh ngút tầm mắt vẫn giữ nguyên vẻ đẹp hoang sơ nơi đây khiến *Eureka – Linh Trường* trở thành địa điểm lý tưởng thỏa mãn mọi nhu cầu đa dạng như  thư giãn, chữa bệnh… hay  tổ chức hội nghị,  tiệc cưới cho các đoàn khách gia đình, công  ty... Lợi  thế  thiên nhiên  thuần khiết và văn hoá xứ Thanh cho phép du  khách  tham gia  vào những chương  trình du  lịch nghỉ dưỡng, du  lịch  văn hoá, du lịch sinh thái độc đáo.
*Eureka Linh Trường Resort 3* sao bao gồm 252 phòng biệt thự sang trọng. Nhà hàng Cổ Hoằng, nhà hàng Bát giác, bể bơi nước mặn, bể bơi nước nóng, phòng hội thảo, dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí: phòng Karaoke với hệ thống âm thanh hiện đại, massage chăm sóc sức khỏe, bi – a, bóng bàn, bóng chuyền bãi biển, bóng đá bãi biển … và đang tiến tới xây dựng rất nhiều các dịch vụ tiện ích khác.
*Liên hệ: Công Ty Cổ Phần Đầu Tư Thương Mại Và Dịch Vụ Du Lịch Toàn Cầu * 
*ĐT:* 04.35 626 100    *Hotline:* 0988 297 732        
*Mail:* sales@togo.vn *Website:* LocalDeal.vn - Cùng nhau mua sắm, giảm giá bất ngờ, vui chưa từng có!

----------

